# Connecting 5.1 Surround to motherboard



## Tsiap (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello guys, I need your help solving a problem
I recently bought a 5.1 surround, which came with a console.
I connected everything, but my monitor doesn't have a scart input (as the console has) so I connected it to the aux plug (aux on the console, classic jack on the motherboard)
And my problem is here: the motherboard doesn't recognize it as 5.1, only as stereo. I went here and there and asked, and everyone said that the console where I connected the speakers only had 5.1 output and not input
Recently I built a new PC, and put in it a Maximus IV Gene Z Motherboard, which has 6 jack ports, which has names "rear speakers, front speakers, sbw" etc
And I'm asking you this: 
Is there any way I can connect my speakers to directly to the motherboard? 
Like an adapter or something?
Thanks in advance!
Speaker's cable










Motherboard's jack ports:


----------



## Nordic (Jun 12, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... I wish.

I am only really making a post so I can watch in hopes that you actually can.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 12, 2012)

The outputs from your motherboard are low level.  You can connect them with an adapter, but the motherboard cannot provide enough power to drive them beyond a whisper, if that.  You need an amplifier in order to use them with any sort of large speakers like the ones you have.


----------



## Tsiap (Jun 13, 2012)

> The outputs from your motherboard are low level. You can connect them with an adapter, but the motherboard cannot provide enough power to drive them beyond a whisper, if that. You need an amplifier in order to use them with any sort of large speakers like the ones you have.



Can you please specify what kind of adapter and amplifier I must use? And any other info would be more than useful, thanks!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2012)

I also have a 5.1 surround speaker setup that uses speaker wire. The only way I know to connect it to my pc is through an av receiver. This amplifies the sound too.

I have yet to get one because they are not cheap. I guess I could of said this first.


----------



## Tsiap (Jun 13, 2012)

Av receiver? What is this? Also do I connect the sealer directly to the receiver or do I need the console? And via the receiver do I have 5.1 surround or stereo sound?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 13, 2012)

Tsiap said:


> Av receiver? What is this? Also do I connect the sealer directly to the receiver or do I need the console? And via the receiver do I have 5.1 surround or stereo sound?



AV = Audio/Visual, your motherboard should have a SPDIF out single jack connector, most AV Amps will have for example a "Coax/digital" in single socket..... that should work for basic 5.1 surround, if you were to use just a music amp chances are you would only get stereo.

You mentioned that the system you have came with a "console", what is this console, does it not function as an amp?


----------



## hat (Jun 13, 2012)

He could also use the optical out, or maybe even his hdmi.


----------



## Tsiap (Jun 14, 2012)

> your motherboard should have a SPDIF out single jack connector


My motherboard has a SPDIF out, but its not a jack one, its more like a rentacular one


> You mentioned that the system you have came with a "console", what is this console, does it not function as an amp?


Console's back:









I don't know if it works as an amp too, how can I tell?



> He could also use the optical out, or maybe even his hdmi.


How?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 14, 2012)

Your receiver has a Coax in.  You can connect a coaxial S/PDIF to the "CDR Digital In" input and use that to get 5.1 surround.  You will have to enable either Dolby Digital Live! or DTS Connect in your computer's audio settings in order to get 5.1 channels and not 2 though.


----------



## Tsiap (Jun 15, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> Your receiver has a Coax in.  You can connect a coaxial S/PDIF to the "CDR Digital In" input and use that to get 5.1 surround.  You will have to enable wither Dolby Digital Live! or DTS Connect in your computer's audio settings in order to get 5.1 channels and not 2 though.



Thank you so much! So what cable(s) do I need to get?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 15, 2012)

The limited connectivity of your home theater in a box receiver really limits your options.  I looked up your specific motherboard, and it does not support Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect.

This leaves three options for 5.1 audio:

1.) You buy a coaxial output bracket for your motherboard (~$10) (eBay link).  This would give you 2 channels all the time and 5.1 channels only when watching films with Dolby Digital or DTS soundtracks.

2.) You buy a sound card with Dolby Digital Live/ DTS Connect support.  (~$80) (Newegg example).  With this, you would get 5.1 sound all the time, but it would be compressed audio so it would be lower quality than if you used native analog outputs.  Still, you don't have a very good receiver, so the audio quality difference compared to the uncompressed analog outputs would be minuscule.

3.) You buy a new A/V receiver. (~$200).  You get high-quality 5.1 sound all the time, and your speakers will probably sound better than your current setup for all audio sources like your TV.  This is a good option, but it is expensive.

I can help you with whatever decision you make.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Tsiap (Jun 15, 2012)

1.) I may get one till i have the money to buy something else, for the movies surround. If i do so, how do i connect it to the console to give me 5.1 sound?

2.) right now i have a rca connected to the console (aux in) which ends to 3.5 mini jack connected to the jack port on my pc. will the sound quality be much different if i get the sound card? also how do i connect the speakers there? it looks like it has jack ports but the cable is the one stated above..

3.) i'm thinking of getting this but once again: how do i connect it to my pc?
found this one on an auction style website in my country, is it good enough?


----------



## Dent1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Tsiap said:


> 1.) I may get one till i have the money to buy something else, for the movies surround. If i do so, how do i connect it to the console to give me 5.1 sound?
> 
> 2.) right now i have a rca connected to the console (aux in) which ends to 3.5 mini jack connected to the jack port on my pc. will the sound quality be much different if i get the sound card? also how do i connect the speakers there? it looks like it has jack ports but the cable is the one stated above..
> 
> ...



It's borderline OK, bread and butter. 

You'll connect it to your PC or console using digital coaxial or fibre optical output.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 15, 2012)

That receiver will suit your needs well and allow you to use 5.1 all the time.  If you were to go the route of buying the receiver, then you would need to get three RCA to 3.5mm cables like these.  Then, you would just connect the six RCA plugs to the DVD multichannel inputs on the receiver and the three analog 3.5mm jacks to your computer.  

Considering the receiver is about the same price as a sound card, I would not recommend the sound card.

If you want the least expensive first option and keep your current receiver, buy that bracket and you need just one RCA cable.  Connect one end of the RCA cable to the bracket and the other end to the "CDR Digital In" input.


----------



## Dent1 (Jun 15, 2012)

^ I'd recommend not using RCA. Use digital outputs and utilise the ability to decode Dolby Digital or DTS 5.1 from the AV receiver whilst in DVD playback.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 16, 2012)

I agree, but if he wants to play games and use surround sound without DD/DTS encoded sound, the RCA outputs are the only way to go (other than HDMI, of course, which adds cost).


----------



## Jetster (Jun 16, 2012)

What exactly did you buy?


----------



## Tsiap (Jun 17, 2012)

Currently saving for the reciever. When I buy it, will you tell me exactly how I connect it?


----------

